# Slam Ball



## TO4LIFE (Jun 13, 2002)

Anyone heard of this?
I was watching RAW...and the former President of the 76ers is starting this new thing called Slam Ball...it looks interesting.

Its like RollerJam type of stuff.

THe "court" is all bouncy and there is no fouls. 

I think that I'll probably watch it once, say I like it and tell myself to watch it again and I never will..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I saw a commercial on TNN,it looks kinda tight.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

what times and days is it on? i'll look at it for sure....


----------



## TO4LIFE (Jun 13, 2002)

It starts Aug 9....the good thing about it is the dunks....some of them look GREAT


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

YA BUT MOST OF THE DUNKS I SAW THEM DO WERE OF TRAMPOLINES


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TO4LIFE *
> It starts Aug 9....the good thing about it is the dunks....some of them look GREAT


Cool, it starts on my birthday  

Anyone know what time?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I saw it on The Best Damn Sports Show Period. The whole court is made of trampolines. I dont know anything else about it. I was too busy looking at LeeAnn Tweeden.


----------

